# Begin to leave in house alone



## Kac46047 (Sep 5, 2011)

My pup is around 10 months now. From the period of 4-6 months he was fine being left alone and we came home to nothing destroyed. One day however I came home after being gone for about a half hour to Pen stains all over the rug, thinking it was just a one time thing I left him alone again a few days later and he ate some chirstmas ordaments. So for his saftey and my sainity lol I begain and put him in our laundry room where his crate was. Well after a couple months of the laundry room he is still destructive, just in the laundry room. Resently he has destroyed his dog bed and Im scared hes eating all the fluffing so we took it away. So now the only thing he destroys is the door and thats jsut from jumping on it. I feel bad leaving him locked in the crate because I just started working 6 hours a day. Is there any way to start training him so I dont have to keep him in the crate without a bed for the time I have work? All tips are helpfull!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lakota just turned 2 in January, she is still confinded in the "puppy proofed" kitchen when I go to work. I can leave her free for short periods of time, but we make sure there is absolutely nothing for her to steal. She's been free at night since probably 6 months but she still likes to steal and chew anything left out.
I make sure I get the dogs out every day before work. Are you doing anything before you go to work?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Put him in a crate while you are gone. He obviously is not ready to be left out alone. It sounds like he may have some separation anxiety as well. You might want to get some help with that, there are books out there and many threads on here on that topic.


----------



## Kac46047 (Sep 5, 2011)

hmm I may have to start thinking of puppy proffing our spare bedroom. That way he has a lil more space and a window... I could put the crate up there. 

If he has seperation anxiety it may be very mild...It doesnt cry for me or anything like that just gets into things...like if i leave the laundry asket in there by accident, there is a garentee that baskets on the floor and half the clothes in his crate lol. But still it is something I will research adn look into


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Crate !!! When the dog is ready you will know, I only trust Stella out of her crate at night because she is confined to the bedroom, and I trust her reasonably out of my eye sight for a very short period of time but when we are gone she is crated, she is so good about being in her crate so until we can trust her more crate it is, baby steps. ( Stella is almost 16 months)


----------

